# Bonnet Creek's Presidental Suite



## Wynfield (Jan 6, 2008)

I just booked a week at Bonnet Creek in one of there Presidental Suite for a week in December,2008. I was assigned a unit in building 4, and I was wondering if anyone has some pictures of the presidental suites there. All I can find is the one that Wyndham provides. Thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I took a few pictures of the suite, but cc_dad has a lot more pictures than we have.  You might email him for the pictures.  

The units are really gorgeous.


----------



## Wynfield (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks! I'll have to send him a pm. Does anyone else have any pictures and/or reviews of the room? Thanks!


----------



## Wynfield (Jan 26, 2008)

Anyone????


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 26, 2008)

*Unauthorized D. I. Y. Tour Of Bonnet Creek Presidential Suite.*

After 3 invitations plus an escalation of the promised freebies for doing so, we subjected ourselves to the Wyndham sales pitch when we were at Wyndham Cypress Palms (Orlando / Kissimme FL) on RCI _Last Call_ last week.  

Even though we were at Cypress Palms, what they were selling was Wyndham FairShare Plus points backed up by deeded timeshare property at Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  The sales guy said the Bonnet Creek clubhouse and check-in area make the Cypress Palms clubhouse and check-in area look like Motel 6. 

That piqued our curiosity, so we drove on over.  With our Wyndham resort parking permit visible behind the windshield, the security person at Bonnet Creek waved us right in. 

We parked near the clubhouse, moseyed in, looked around, went outside, viewed the pool & lazy river area, moseyed inside again, got on an elevator up to the 4th floor, strolled down the hall, & soon found ourselves near the open double-doorway to an unoccupied 4BR Presidential Suite that's obviously featured on their Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare tours.  (Otherwise the double doors would not have been standing open).  

We went in & walked all through the place, very strongly _wowed_ by the space & design & luxury.   Unfortunately, we don't have any pictures. 

Back at Wyndham Cypress Palms later on, we decided that the clubhouse there doesn't look so much like Motel 6 as maybe something along the lines of Hampton Inn -- but in any case way downscale from the Wyndham Bonnet Creek clubhouse. 

Here's a lingering question that formed in our minds after getting the Cypress Palms FairShare Plus sales pitch*:*  If plus-shares are plus-shares no matter which Wyndham timeshare people own, why won't owners all use their plus-shares for Bonnet Creek reservations instead of settling for older Wyndham timeshares like Cypress Palms?   Or, putting it another way, were all the Wyndham owners staying at Cypress Palms that week the folks who weren't able to swing reservations at Bonnet Creek? 

Just asking. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dboy1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't you know that you're not suppose to ask questions like that--somebody might have to try to explain that!!


----------



## pagosajim (Jan 27, 2008)

*Pictures on the Wyndham Owners new site*

You can find pictures that I and others have taken at the new owners site here

but you have to be a member to view.  I think you can sign up for membership here at no cost to you.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Cypress Palms is a orphan resort in the Wyndham world*



AwayWeGo said:


> Here's a lingering question that formed in our minds after getting the Cypress Palms FairShare Plus sales pitch*:*  If plus-shares are plus-shares no matter which Wyndham timeshare people own, why won't owners all use their plus-shares for Bonnet Creek reservations instead of settling for older Wyndham timeshares like Cypress Palms?   Or, putting it another way, were all the Wyndham owners staying at Cypress Palms that week the folks who weren't able to swing reservations at Bonnet Creek?
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



FSP points are FSP points. If you have enough you can get the resort/unit/time you want no matter where they are based. They control the demand by how many points are required for the various resorts/unit sizes/time of year. 

I still chuckle about the sales weasel at Cypress Palms (right where you stayed) who in 1997 told us "you'll NEVER get into this resort using non-Cypress Palms based points".  Of course that ignored the fact that we were THERE on non-CP points, that the resort wasn't even 1/3 built yet (and it wasn't for almost 7 years - it has never been a priority with Wyndham and now has a sort of second class status it seems) and that no one was falling over themselves to get early reservations into a resort that had no Clubhouse, one tiny pool, was on busy route 192 behind the Cracker Barrel and other restaurants. They also bought Star Island up the street and then built Bonnet Creek so Cypress Palm is at best an afterthought on the Fairfield pecking order.  

Naturally all Wyndham pitches are poisoned from the start as they won't answer the most important question of all. Why buy from them at $.12-.15/point when you can buy all you want at $.02 or less - even Bonnet Creek - on any given day?  If they answer at all it's with the BS about the bogus VIP value - there is no other reason you'd buy a product that will lose 90% or more of it's value on the 7th to 14th day you own it. Unless you like making a weasel happy. I don't.


----------



## Robnsunny (Jan 28, 2008)

The simple answer is that most people will book Bonnet Creek if available. Reasons some might choose one of the others is a lower points cost, different location, and a lack of construction. Those Presidentials are nice, but they cost a TON of points and they are generally snapped up early.

Bonnet Creek is also rarely deposited to RCI. Excess space at the others is frequently deposited. It hurts the trade value some, but the best resorts goes primarily to Wyndham owners.


----------

